# rzymskie miesiące w datach plików itp.

## mbar

Mam niezłą zagwozdkę, którą nie wiem jak ugryźć.

Na moim desktopie (amd64) musiałem od nowa zainstalować Gentoo, partycja root się sypnęła (ext3), więc pomyślałem, że co mi szkodzi postawić od nowa. Zawsze robię sobie wtedy backup katalogu /etc z wszystkimi ustawieniami na pendrivie i po instalacji (a także podczas, np. dla locali) po prostu kopiuję odpowiednie pliki z powrotem do etc. Oczywiście nie wszystkie, tylko te, co akurat są potrzebne.

No i tu się zaczyna: locale mam pl_PL, linguas ustawione, localtime nasze, całe środowisko dokładnie tak, jak przed 3 dniami. Tylko teraz w datach pojawiają mi się rzymskie liczby zamiast skróconych nazw miesięcy, np. zamiast "19 mar" pojawia mi się "19 III". Bardzo mnie to denerwuje, bo na reszcie kompów mam nazwy miesięcy, a te rzymskie brzydko wyglądają np. w MC.

Nigdy tak wcześniej nie miałem, każda instalacja dawała mi "normalne" daty. Ktoś się z tym problemem zetknął?

----------

## nbvcxz

 :Very Happy:  ostatnio po całkowitym faulu na toolchainie musiałem przeinstalować całe gentoo i mam to samo - i również chętnie poznam odpowiedź (pewnie gdzieś w ustawieniach locale ale nie chciało mi się grzebać)

----------

## mbar

może to glibc? korzystam z tego samego snapshota (glibc-2.5.90.20070313) i to właściwie jedyna różnica w stosunku do mojej poprzedniej instalacji (tam miałem stabilne 2.5), gcc mam normalne 4.1.2, to 4.3_alpha mi nie wstawało  :Wink: 

jak na razie nic innego nie odkryłem.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *mbar wrote:*   

> gcc mam normalne 4.1.2, to 4.3_alpha mi nie wstawało

 

nikomu nie wstaje na 4.3.0 (na ostatnie glibce nie nakłada się 4.3.0.patch) - glibc mam na 4.1.2

ale wersja glibc to rzeczywiście jakiś trop

----------

## mbar

jutro albo w weekend zrobię backup i "zdowngraduje" glibca, ciekawe co wyjdzie. wcześniej nie dam rady.

----------

## mbar

dobra, potwierdziłem, że to wina glibca, zainstalowałem glibc-2.5.90.20070319 na drugim kompie i od razu w miesiącach wyskoczyły rzymskie liczby, zamiast tego, co zwykle  :Wink: 

nie wiem na razie, co z tym zrobić.

----------

## nbvcxz

w sumie to nic szczególnie denerwującego - raczej taka zagadka logiczna

a PR-owcy M$ powiedzieliby "feature"   :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

to powiedz mi jeszcze jako OT, jak Ci się udało skompilować gcc 4.3.0? bo mi się wywala na profiledboostrap lub bootstrap.

----------

## nbvcxz

teraz kompilowałem z gcc-4.1.1 i binutils-2.17 (świerza instalka) i od razu skompilowałem gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070309 (przemianowany ebuild z toolchain-overlay) z flagami USE: fortran gtk multislot nls objc vanilla

a jeżeli wywala ci się mimo to, spróbuj kompilacji z jedynie z CFLAGS="-O2 -march=<arch> -pipe" bez LDFLAGS ; chyba to pomagało

najnowsze glibc niestety nie skompilują się z tą wersją (nie łatają się gcc-4.3.patch z USE fixinline) więc pozostaje kompilacja z gcc-4.1.1

----------

## mbar

kompilują ci się glib i gtk+ w wersjach 1.xx? (te potrzebne np. do lame i mplayera)

----------

## nbvcxz

nie próbowałem glib i gtk+ z 1. (mam je zamaskowane) ale niekoniecznie się skompilują

przygotowuję sobie stronkę z zestawieniem co i z jakimi flagami nie pójdzie pod 4.3.0 (z własnych doświadczeń) - może dzisiaj uda mi się skończyć (zastanawiam się czy nie zacżą z tym nowego topica);

ale to przecież nie powinien być problem - część pakietów mam skompilowanych przez 4.1.1 i nie gryzą się w systemie

----------

## mbar

to zrób oddzielny temat, będzie się można wymieniać informacjami  :Smile: 

"tylko dla gcc > 4.1.2 i glibc > 2.5"

poza tym to chyba bash (powłoka, nie strona) jest znowu zje..ny, np. glib pada tak, na "stabilnym" systemie (amd64 i x86 to samo):

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5/work/glib-1.2.10'

Making all in .

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5/work/glib-1.2.10'

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=g_log_domain_glib -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG    -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall  -D_REENTRANT -c garray.c

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=g_log_domain_glib -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG    -O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall  -D_REENTRANT -c gcache.c

./libtool: line 297: s,^.*/,,g: No such file or directory

./libtool: line 297: s,^.*/,,g: No such file or directory

./libtool: line 711: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 711: -e: command not found

*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.

*** Future versions of Libtool will require --mode=MODE be specified.

*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.

*** Future versions of Libtool will require --mode=MODE be specified.

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1022: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1050: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1050: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1074: -e: command not found

./libtool: line 1074: -e: command not found

: compile: cannot determine name of library object from `'

: compile: cannot determine name of library object from `'

make[2]: *** [gcache.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [garray.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5/work/glib-1.2.10'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5/work/glib-1.2.10'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3782:   Called src_compile

  glib-1.2.10-r5.ebuild, line 54:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Drwisz

Zrób tak:

```
export SED=se
```

Jest na bugzilli.

----------

## mbar

tak, już znalazłem wczoraj, działa.

----------

